# 9/17 late report



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

got on the water around 8 or so and started push poling along and managed to nice flatties, and four sheepies. and a plus to the trip was my lil bro got his first flounder and the biggest of the night. will post pics when i get them from my dad.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

here ya go. good job boys


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good job guys


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, gig a few for me next time!
I've shot AT a few while spearfishing but something always seems to go wrong and I don't get them in and to the boat.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweet. Nice job. I've sen a bunch of crabs around the pass lately including a monster I mean huge stone crab...he would've easily chopped my finger off..cool to watch. what's the regs on stone crabs anybody knows?...btw most blue crabs were females, loaded with eggs.


----------

